# I cant access the website



## Madridi (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have been having trouble accessing this site for the last 2 days. It also happened for a day about 10 days ago. The website never opens.

I tried my connection (wireless and Ethernet), my 3G connection, the wireless at my brothers home, but it is still not working.

I am currently accessing this site through hotspot shield. It seems to me that the country's IP was blocked or something.

I home someone can shed a light on this issue. Thanks!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 17, 2015)

Is it still broken? Costello says it should be fixed now, and it's working fine for me. I've also been having problems for the past day or so, along with a bunch of other people.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah it is still not working for me


----------



## mashers (Jun 17, 2015)

I've been having the same problem over the last few days and assumed it was due to increased traffic during E3.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 17, 2015)

I was having the same problem ever since E3 started. Even after clearing my cache, flushing my dns, clearing all temporary system files, and even testing in a virtual machine I was only ever able to half-load the home page every so often.
I wound up changing my IP and now everything works.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 17, 2015)

It works like shit for some reason, the weird thing is that if you access it through a proxy, e.g. -link to the page through a proxy-, it works perfectly.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah that's how I am logged in. Hotspot shield is basically a proxy. I hope someone can take a look on it.

Looks like I am not the only one having trouble. I expected to find another thread where people already reported this issue. When I didn't, I assumed it was only me.


----------



## migles (Jun 17, 2015)

costello fixed this some hours ago. hosting said it was routing issues... but they found the problem and fixed it...


----------



## Madridi (Jun 17, 2015)

still not working here though


----------



## samiam144 (Jun 17, 2015)

I was having the same problems, even through my phone's data and my school's wifi, but it's working for me now


----------



## Madridi (Jun 17, 2015)

Let's approach this differently:

Is anyone STILL having problems besides me?


----------



## Costello (Jun 17, 2015)

I'll forward the information to the hosting company


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 17, 2015)

I was having problems a couple of hours ago at home with my ISP that is O2 (another name for Telefónica - Timofónica - Telefórrica - Piece of Shit communications monopoly wannabe - whatever you want to call it)
I also was having problems a couple of hours ago with my phone ISP that is FONIC (again depends on O2 and read above)
Now I am at work and I don't have problems, I can't test the previous connections.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 17, 2015)

It is suddenly working now. Did you change anything in the last few minutes @Costello


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 17, 2015)

I also couldn't access the website in the last 2 days. Seems to be working fine now!


----------



## Costello (Jun 17, 2015)

glad it's sorted


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2015)

haven't been able to access all day i thought everyone must be in here raging about the crappy metroid game shown and it broke the server


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 17, 2015)

Glad to be able to access the site again.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow, so other people were having issues, while others were not, and like the OP, I too could access it nearly instantly via a proxy server. Usually proxies have the opposite effect, they take forever to load. I don't think all the E3-related news helped the site's traffic any.


----------



## mashers (Jun 17, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> other people were having issues, while others were not


That's consistent with a routing issue, and you're probably right the E3 traffic probably just compounded the problem.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have been having trouble accessing this site for the last 2 days. It also happened for a day about 10 days ago. The website never opens.

I tried my connection (wireless and Ethernet), my 3G connection, the wireless at my brothers home, but it is still not working.

I am currently accessing this site through hotspot shield. It seems to me that the country's IP was blocked or something.

I home someone can shed a light on this issue. Thanks!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 17, 2015)

mashers said:


> That's consistent with a routing issue, and you're probably right the E3 traffic probably just compounded the problem.



It seems to be ironed out for now, but I only managed to access the site twice within a 16-hour time frame.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 17, 2015)

I can't access the site either. I'm on it right now and it's very slow, but I haven't been able to access it at all for a couple days. I try about once an hour on different WiFis.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2015)

I had the same issue, but only at school. Before that it was extremely slow, but only at home. Now it seems to be fine, at school at least. I don't know about how it works at my house now.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 17, 2015)

Look likes I also can't visit this forum because of random error here.... Anyway, keep this forum live forever......


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 17, 2015)

I was having problems at about 2AM here. I couldn't get into GBATemp, the Wiki, nor filetrip.
It appeared to have been fixed by about 5AM, but I am still having spots of lag here and there.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 17, 2015)

I haven't been on Temp much but I barely had any problems.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 22, 2015)

@Costello .. The problem is back. I can't access the site entirely today. I just logged in to hotspot shield and it works. Can you please take a look at it?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2015)

i have this problem too just finally got in


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 22, 2015)

It's still being slow for me, but I'm able to get in somewhat consistently.


----------



## qwerblim (Jun 29, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> It's still being slow for me, but I'm able to get in somewhat consistently.


Same for me, been an issue for me just to load the site, let alone the forums, but it decides to work when it wants to.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 1, 2015)

I found out that when I switch wifi networks, it works sometimes. Don't say it's my wifi, cuz all other sites load very fast.


----------

